# Wer kennt diese Fische ?



## SusiS. (30. Aug. 2009)

Hallo, 

als wir den Teich 2008 mit Wasser gefüllt hatten, fehlten eigentlich nur noch Fische. Doch diese wollten wir erst im Frühjahr 2009 einsetzen, erwähnten wir gegenüber unserem Nachbarn, ebenfalls ein Teichbesitzer. Es kam wie es kommen musste, eines Tages hatten wir, schwupp über den Zaun, Fische im Teich, welche es waren keine Ahnung. Da der Teich mit dem selben Wasser geimpft wurde, welches der Nachbar in seinem Teich hat, fühlten sich die Fische wohl und überlebten den Winter, bei einer fast geschlossenen Eisdecke. 
Nur wüssten wir gerne was wir da so beherbergen und tippen auf Karauschen, 

was meint ihr tummelt sich als Schwarm in unseren Teich ??


----------



## robsig12 (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi Susi (dein Name?)

sei mir nicht böse, mit den Bildern kann kein Mensch der Welt dir sagen um welchen Fisch es sich handelt.


----------



## SusiS. (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo, 

tja, leider sind sie nicht sehr fotogen und lassen sich wenn überhaupt nur beim füttern einigermaßen nahe ans Ufer locken,

wobei finde ich es immer sehr interessant, wenn mir wer sagt oder schreibt, was alle Menschen der Welt so können ;-)


----------



## SusiS. (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Falls doch noch einen Mensch auf der Welt gibt, der irgendetwas erkennen kann, könnte dieser es jetzt mal hier versuchen ;-)


----------



## robsig12 (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Falsch verstanden?


----------



## robsig12 (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



SusiSorglos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> tja, leider sind sie nicht sehr fotogen und lassen sich wenn überhaupt nur beim füttern einigermaßen nahe ans Ufer locken,
> 
> wobei finde ich es immer sehr interessant, wenn mir wer sagt oder schreibt, was alle Menschen der Welt so können ;-)



Hi Susi, (ich glaube einfach mal es ist dein Name)

ich habe Dir geschrieben sei mir nicht böse. Aber es wird bestimmt Menschen geben, die alles sehen können,

Mein Tip mach bessere Fotos, und wir können Dir sagen was es ist!

Wieso fägst Du eigentlich nicht deinen Nachbarn????

:crazy


----------



## SusiS. (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi,



> Hi Susi, (ich glaube einfach mal es ist dein Name)



falsch geglaubt.



> ich habe Dir geschrieben sei mir nicht böse. Aber es wird bestimmt Menschen geben, die alles sehen können,



Ich bin dir nicht böse, nur weil du scheinbar nichts erkennst. 



> Mein Tip mach bessere Fotos, und wir können Dir sagen was es ist!



Mein Tip, lesen Ich hatte geschrieben, dass die Fische wenn überhaupt nur nahe genug ans Ufer, wenn sie gefüttert werden und auch nur wenn es warm genug ist und nur wenn sie es auch wollen. 

Und wer ist eigentlich wir ? Bist du der Sprecher aller anderen hier ? Bitte bedenke, dass mit wir ....alle gemeint sind, also auch ich.



> Wieso fägst Du eigentlich nicht deinen Nachbarn



Danke für den Tipp, darauf bin ich auch  schon gekommen und wenn er dieses gewusst hätte, würde die Frage hier nicht stehen.

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass nur Fragen und Bilder erlaubt sind, die super klar sind und super genau die Fische zeigen, hätte ich weder das eine noch das andere gestellt noch eingestellt. Wir haben leider keinen super klaren Teich, und auch keine Handzahmen Fische, die auf Zuruf oder auf Futtergabe ans Ufer kommen,weil die Fische im allgemeinen nicht gefüttert werden. 

Wenn das alles zu ungenau ist, möge man den Beitrag inkl. der Bilder bitte löschen - Danke !


----------



## Wild (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo Nicht-Susi ;-)
Sei doch nicht gleich beleidigt. Man kann halt bei den Bildern nicht viel sagen, selbst wenn man sich auskennt. Ich habe 25 Jahre geangelt und kann aus solchen Bildern auch nicht viele Rückschlüsse ziehen. Karauschen sind Fische, die sich meistens am Grund aufhalten und kaum an der Oberfläche sind. Deshalb würde ich denken, dass das keine sind. Es sieht mir eher nach was karpfenartigen aus, vielleicht __ Schuppenkarpfen oder __ Graskarpfen.....
Könnten aber auch __ Döbel oder __ Giebel sein, wobei sich Giebel auch nicht so an der Oberfläche aufhalten.
Wie groß sind den die Tierchen?
Gruß Norbert


----------



## herbi (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Servus,...

ich denke mal keines von allen,...!?

Binn mir aber nicht sicher,....! Es könnten sich um stinknormale Goldis handeln die ihr Farbe erst später bekommen,....!?

Ich schaue auf das 3. Bild dort ist auf der Stirn eines Fisches ein Farbtupfer zu sehen,...!

Aber um die anderen zu unterstützen,....!

Du schaffts es bestimmt bessere Bilder zu machen,....!

Viel Glück noch bei der Bestimmung der Teichmanschaft,....!
Ich bin echt gespannt ob ich recht hatte,...!


----------



## SusiS. (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo, (ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus, dass Wild dein Name ist ;-)

meistens sind die Fische gar nicht zu sehen oder knapp unter der Oberfläche, sehr scheu, sind zu 90 % immer im Schwarm unterwegs, haben sich die 1. Zeit meistens in einer Teichfolienfalte aufgehalten, welche die Forum einer Bucht hat und nahe am Ufer liegt. Nachdem wir, um die Teichfolie zu schützen einen Schutzfillz aufgelegt und beschwert haben, verstecken sie sich meistens unter diesem , wieder nahe am Ufer, aber da kommen wir beim besten Willen nicht hin, jede kleine Bewegung dieses Überhanges und sie sind weg in die Tiefe des Teiches. Bevor sie ihre Versteck anschwimmen, sichern sie lange die Umgebung, der Größte schwimmt vor und alle anderen folgen. Manchmal, wenn ich lange Zeit still am Teich sitze, was bei 2 lebhaften Hunden schwer fällt, sehe ich sie auch im Kies nach "Futter suchen" dazu kommt, das Ufer ist nicht begehbar weil ein Wildblumengarten und der Teich Terrassenförmig angelegt, so das die Fische zum Futter aufnehmen nicht so nahe herankommen und wir nicht  so lange Arme haben um die Tiere vor die Kamera zu bekommen und fangen per Netz, alles schon versucht und in der Tiefe herum stochern, nicht zu empfehlen, da eher die  Folie beschädigt wird.

Größe kann ich schlecht  schätzen, Wasser verzehrt ja einiges, der etwas Größere hat sicher seine 15-20 cm die anderen so 10-15 cm, obwohl ich keine kleinen Fische sehe, scheinen sie sich zu vermehren. So wie sie das Futter aufnehmen können es tatsächlich Karpfenartige Fische sein. 

Sie sind dunkel gezeichnet und haben einen silbernen Bauch und vereinzelt goldene Schuppen, kann man auf einen der Bilder auch gut erkennen und einer der Fische eigentlich der Mutigste,  hat  einen __ Schleierschwanz ist aber auch kleiner und schmaler als die anderen, gehört aber auch mit zum Schwarm.

Wir hatten dieses Jahr sehr viele Kaulquappen, von denen haben sie keine Notiz genommen, manchmal habe ich sie in den Algen wühlen sehen, aber bei der kleinsten Bewegung oder Erschütterung, weg sind sie, aber in die sichere Tiefe. Den anderen Fischen wie Bitterlinge und __ Stichlinge begegnen sie eher friedlich.

Wir könnten höchstens mal füttern und dabei versuchen einen per Netz zu fangen, denn wie geschrieben sind sie sehr scheu und vorsichtig und vielleicht  auch schlau  ;-)

Sollte wer in meiner Nähe wohnen, der sich mit Fischen auskennt, kann gerne vorbei kommen  

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## SusiS. (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo,



> Ich schaue auf das 3. Bild dort ist auf der Stirn eines Fisches ein Farbtupfer zu sehen,...!



Das sind keine Farbtupfer die schimmern ab und zu so Golden, einige haben dieses auch seitlich, aber nur vereinzelt, mal auf dem Rücken, ein paar seitlich, andere auf dem Kopf aber im Grund sind sie alle sehr dunkel mit  silbernen Bauch und nur der eine, Bild 3 in der Mitte der, der hat diesen __ Schleierschwanz.



> Du schaffts es bestimmt bessere Bilder zu machen,....!



Wenn ich es schaffen würde ohne in den Teich zu fallen, hätte ich bessere ;-),  aber vielleicht  sind sie auf dem Video besser zu erkennen ?

Heute war keiner der Fische auch nur in der Nähe der Wasseroberfläche, wobei sie doch bei Regen gerne nahe an der Oberfläche schwimmen, 

sehr eigenartig das alles ;-)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi Susi,

schlecht zu erkennen, scheinen aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ungefärbte Goldfische zu sein. Einer auf den Fotos hat ja auch eine deutlich größere Schwanzflosse, was bei ähnlich aussehenden Wildfischen (__ Giebel - Karauschen) fehlen würde weils von einer Goldfischzuchtform stammte

MfG Frank


----------



## Reginsche (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Was hast du denn für eine Kamera?
Wenn du eine Spiegelrefleckamera hast könntest du es mit einem Polfilter versuchen.
Dann spiegelt die Wasseroberfläche nicht so sehr.

Ansonsten kann man auch versuchen Bilder zu machen wenn die Sonne nicht auf dne Teich scheint.

Also am Besten auf die Lauer legen und warten warten warten.

Ich hab übrigins auch zwei solche komischen Fische im Teich so mir bis heute noch keine sagen konnte was es ist.
Einige sagen es wären Karauschen oder __ Giebel.
Allerdings sind sie mit goldenen Köpfen und Schuppen versehen.

Ich habe bald die Vermitung es handelt sich bei meinen Fischen um eine Kreuzung aus Goldi und Koi allerdings ohne Barteln.


----------



## SusiS. (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Dann werde ich mich einfach an den Fischen erfreuen und der Dinge harren die in den nächsten Jahren da kommen werden oder auch nicht 

Das die Fische abgetaucht sind liegt wohl daran, dass ein __ Reiher hier die Runde gemacht hat, obwohl dieser gar nicht am Teich landen könnte, habe ich direkt die Hunde rausgescheucht, als der Vogel auf dem Nachbardach gelandet ist ;-)

Der soll sich deine Mahlzeiten woanders suchen 

Euch allen viel Freude mit euren Teichen, Fischen und ähnlichem Getier


----------



## Niklas (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

hi susi ich würde nicht auf karauschen tippen ehr auf nasen vlt aber auch auf __ zander und bist du die susi sorglos die auch bei travianer so heißt


----------



## SusiS. (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo Nik1802,

kaum vorstellbar das diese Schwarmfische __ Zander sein sollen. Wobei der Zander erstmal riesig werden würde und dazu in keinem Schwarm lebt, was ich bisher gelesen habe und dazu eher die Bitterlinge die sich gut vermehrt haben, gefressen hätte, also Zander sind es sicher nicht. Nasen wohl auch nicht. 

Bestimmt irgendwas an Fischen, die verträglich mit anderen sind, im Schwarm auftreten - selten alleine und nahe am Ufer  bzw. in höhlenähnlichen Ausbuchtungen nahe am Ufer sich aufhalten, sich gut vermehrt haben. 

Wobei wo sind eigentlich die neu eingesetzten Goldorfen abgeblieben. Eingesetzt und nicht mehr gesehen.

[QUOTE bist du die susi sorglos die auch bei travianer so heißt[/QUOTE]

Nein.


----------



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



> Wobei wo sind eigentlich die neu eingesetzten Goldorfen abgeblieben. Eingesetzt und nicht mehr gesehen.



Vor ca. 3 Wochen haben wir 5 Goldorfen eingesetzt, seit dem waren sie nicht mehr zu sehen. Ein __ Reiher kommt nicht an die Fische und die vorhandenen Fische werden sie kaum gefressen haben.

Wo könnten sie sein ??


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

also wenn ich mich auch noch einklinken darf?
ich würd sagen ,dass es sich hierbei um rotaugen oder rotfedern handelt.
hab die mal als reste von köderfischen in meinen alten tag gesetzt.
erscheint mir jedenfalls diese art zu sein.
gruß vom buddler
Jörg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi Jörg,

die haben beide aber eine ganz andere Rückenflossenform Kurz und dreieckig, während die auf dem Foto von Susi eine lange Rückenflosse haben (von der Rückenmitte angelgt bis zur Schwanzwurzel die auch noch konvex ist- eine typische Karpfen/__ Goldfisch/Giebelform

Kannst ja mal mit den Fotos im Lexikon vergleichen



MfG Frank


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

naja,kann auch sein.wir können uns ja mal bei ihr am teich zum angeln treffen


----------



## michaelSch (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo,

mal ein praktischer Tipp. Rausfangen und fotografieren. Das dauert 1min. und der Fisch wird kein Schaden an Körper und Seele nehmen.

Es ist kein: __ Zander, __ Rotauge, __ Rotfeder. __ Karausche, __ Brassen oder sowas schon eher.

Gruss, Michael


----------



## SusiS. (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo Herbie,

es sind bestimmt keine Goldfische. Da der Nachbar von Gegenüber auch welche von diesen Fischen bekommen hat und es sich bis heute keine Goldfischfarben daraus gebildet haben, so das die Fische wieder zurück in den eigentlichen Teich gewandert sind. 
Mal schauen was sich nächstes Jahr tut, wenn die Fische aus dem "Winterschlaf" an die Oberfläche kommen und sich über das Jahr verändern.

Viellicht sind sie dann fotogener ;-), wenn wir sie im Frühjahr mal füttern.

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## SusiS. (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo,



> mal ein praktischer Tipp. Rausfangen und fotografieren. Das dauert 1min. und der Fisch wird kein Schaden an Körper und Seele nehmen.



Nur, die lassen sich nicht fangen. Wenn wir mit dem Netz anrücken tauchen sie ab und am Grund herum stochern ist bei einer Teichfolie eher nicht angesagt. Oberflächenmässig erwischen wir die nie, außer wir treiben sie mit 2 Netzen. Nur das macht sie dann nicht wirklich zahmer, sondern sie bleiben brav in der Mitte des Teiches um direkt abtauchen zu können. Und anfüttern und Netz schwingen, bringt es auch nicht, die sind einfach zu schlau und Netz ins Wasser hängen, darauf fallen sie auch nicht rein. Alles schon probiert ;-)

Aber wer sich die Fische anschauen möchte im Frühjahr wenn sie wieder auftauchen, ist gerne eingeladen vorbei zu kommen  Nee, nicht zum angeln ;-) 

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## robsig12 (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Lass doch einfach etwas Wasser ab! Wasserwechsel hat noch keinem Teich geschadet! 

Dann klappt es auch mit em Foto.


----------



## SusiS. (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach etwas Wasser ab! Wasserwechsel hat noch keinem Teich geschadet!
> 
> Dann klappt es auch mit em Foto.




Hallo,

dass geht nicht. Jetzt  sowieso nicht, weil die Fische sich  schon zurückgezogen haben,

zum anderen müsste das Wasser mühselig angepumpt werden und wohin. 8000 Liter und mehr abzupumpen stehen in keinem Verhältnis dessen was man erfahren möchte 

und dann muss das Wasser wieder zugeführt werden. Das geht aber auch nur wenn alle Regenwassertanks voll wären, würden immer noch 3000 Liter fehlen, aber wenn du die Wasserrechnung übernimmt, kann ich sie aus dem Trinkwasser abziehen.  

Ich fasse das mal als Scherz auf, deinen Rat  ;-)


----------



## petzecarp (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo
Wenn ich mir Den Fisch auf dem ersten Bild unten links anschaue, würde ich sagen es sind kleine Spiegelkarpfen.
Hätte ja auf eine __ Schleie getippt aber die haben keine schwarzen Augen.
__ Döbel dind es aber auf keinen Fall, den die haben eine länglichere Form und ein "oberständiges" Maul.
Deine lieblinge haben ein "unterständiges" Maul.
Ist zu 99% ein Krpfenartiger Fisch. 
Schade das du keinen anderen Bilder hast.

Petzecarp


----------



## SusiS. (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Wenn die Fische im Frühjahr wieder aus der Tiefe heraufsteigen
und sich mal wieder zeigen, versuchen wir neue Bilder zu machen,
denn dann werden sie bestimmt Hunger haben ;-)

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## Martin J (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

ja ich bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher aber ich vermute mal das ist eine __ hasel


----------



## Martin J (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

http://www.surfischer.de/images/hasel.jpg
da ist ein link mit dem fisch


----------



## Wild (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



Martin J schrieb:


> ja ich bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher aber ich vermute mal das ist eine __ hasel



Das schließe ich eigentlich aus. Die sind als Teichfische nicht verbreitet. Ich favorisiere immer noch __ Giebel...
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Martin J (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

aber dein Gibel ist sehr tief gebaut und auf den bildern ist der fisch eher lang und schmal und ich meine auch fast jeder fisch fühlt sich im teich wohl  darum auch der __ Hasel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi Martin,

Leuciscus leuciscus fält aufgrund seine kurzen Rückenflosse und geringen Maulgröße gleich raus. Die Rückflosse auf den Fotos von Susi paßt eigentlich nur zu Karpfen (haben aber scheinbar keine Barteln), __ Karausche (ist aber nicht konkav - bzw. die Fische sind nicht hochrückig genug) __ Goldfisch (dafür spricht die übergroße Schwanzflosse beim untersten auf Foto 3 , die stammt eindeutig von einer Goldfischform ab - __ Kometenschweif) oder __ Giebel (was aber durch den auf Foto 3 aber wiederum auszuschließen ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## robsig12 (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Und da ist es nun mal wie ganz am Anfang schon erwähnt, unmöglich anhand der Fotos die Fischart zu bestimmen!

Stör, oder Sterlett und Nemo würde ich aber trotzdem ausschliesen.:smoki


----------



## Wild (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

....wie ich schon vor Wochen sagte, __ Giebel sind keine __ Oberflächenfische, aber vom Aussehen............, karpfenartige auf jeden Fall!
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Martin J (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo Frank du hast ja recht aber ich finde der schaut dem fisch sehr änlich hab auch schon überlegt das könnte ein grass karpfen sein der hat auch keine barteln hab selber ein aber der ist ein bisschen größer .. müssen wohl doch bis zum frühjahr warten bis wir das ergebnis höhren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi Robert,

um __ Goldfisch und __ Giebel ganz eindeutig zu unterscheiden gibts eh nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Schuppenzählen auf der Seitenlinie und/oder aufschneiden (Goldfische haben ein weißliches Bauchfell, beim Giebel ist es grauschwarz, wie bei der __ Nase)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi Martin,

den Weißen Amur (__ Graskarpfen - wie ich diesen Namen hasse) kann man nur mit dem __ Döbel verwechseln (gehört auch zur Untergruppe Weißfische, nicht zu den "richtigen" Karpfen), der sieht völlig anders aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Martin J (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

http://www.roggo.ch/photos-fische-studio.htm

dann kann ja jeder mal gucken


----------



## robsig12 (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> um __ Goldfisch und __ Giebel ganz eindeutig zu unterscheiden gibts eh nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Schuppenzählen auf der Seitenlinie und/oder aufschneiden (Goldfische haben ein weißliches Bauchfell, beim Giebel ist es grauschwarz, wie bei der __ Nase)
> 
> MfG Frank



Hi Frank,

habe ich auch nie angezweifelt!


----------



## SusiS. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo,

nächster Versuch. Leider haben wir auch Fische zu beklagen und einen der Vertreter habe ich heute aus dem Teich fischen dürfen, von denen die in unserem Teich leben und die keiner so genau kennt. Das Bild oder die Bilder geben nicht  so sehr die Leuchtkraft des Fisches am Bauch wieder. Vielleicht ist doch zu erkennen um welchen Fisch es sich handeln könnte. Die lebenden Vertreter haben sich noch nicht blicken lassen, auch wenn die Sonne schon ab und an kräftig scheint.


----------



## Niklas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi. Ich tippe jetzt ganz schwem auf __ giebel bzw. Karauschen. Könnte aber auch ne __ Schleie seinen , denke ich aber nicht. Vielleicht haste ne unendeckte Fischform XD.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi Susi,

zähl mal die Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie. Sinds 26-28 ist ein Goldi, 28-32 hat der __ Giebel

MfG Frank


----------



## Wild (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



Niklas schrieb:


> Hi. Ich tippe jetzt ganz schwem auf __ giebel bzw. Karauschen. Könnte aber auch ne __ Schleie seinen , denke ich aber nicht. Vielleicht haste ne unendeckte Fischform XD.



Hallo,
hundertprozentig keine Schleie, __ Karausche denke ich auch nicht. Ich tippe auf Giebel, könnte aber auch ein __ Goldfisch sein.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Niklas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



Wild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hundertprozentig keine __ Schleie, __ Karausche denke ich auch nicht. Ich tippe auf __ Giebel, könnte aber auch ein __ Goldfisch sein.
> Gruß Norbert


Ich habe auch geschrieben denke ich nicht. Was soll er den machen wen er 28 Schuppen hat?


----------



## SusiS. (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Nachbar hatte seinen Teich abgelassen und die Fische die im Teich waren in einer Tonne zwischen"gelagert" . Heute war ein Angler da, der dem Nachbarn einen Teil der Fische abgenommen hat und dabei feststellte das es sich  u.a. um Karauschen handelt, dazu wohl Mischlinge und zwar die mit den Schleierschwänzen zwischen __ Goldfisch und Karauschen. Jetzt wissen wir, was wir annähernd im Teich haben. Vielleicht  sind auch noch  ein paar __ Giebel darunter, aber diese haben, bis auf 2 kleineren Exemplaren, alle überlebt. Die kleinen Goldorfen sind weiterhin spurlos verschwunden, da wird auf einen Eisvogel getippt der die Gewässer in den frühen Morgenstunden aufsucht, wobei die wären wohl auch viel zu groß geworden, die Goldorfen und so kommen __ Moderlieschen im Mai hinein. Was mit den Stichlingen und den Bitterlingen ist, wird sich beim Füttern herausstellen.

Im Moment lässt der Nachbar seinen Teich wieder volllaufen, damit die restlichen Fische wieder aus der Tonne in den Teich können


----------



## Martin (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

ich tippe mal das das nasen sind !


----------



## Wild (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Nein, nie und nimmer! Die haben doch gar keine __ Nase.


----------



## SusiS. (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Soooo nun wissen wir es endlich ;-)

3 Bitterlinge haben überlebt, 2 und die 2 __ Stichlinge haben den Winter nicht überlebt. Die wasauchimmer Fische sind wohlauf haben schon Futter angenommen und die __ Frösche haben sich sehr vermehrt. Die Wasserwanzen, von denen wir nach dem Auftauen des Teiches auch keine mehr gesehen haben, machen sich zahlreich über den Froschlaich her, kleine __ Schnecken sind ebenso zu sehen, wie die verschiedenen Pflanzen im Teich wohl einen Wachstumsschub bekommen haben und ein __ Gelbrandkäfer hat den Teich entdeckt.

Dann ist scheinbar alles wieder im Lot - die Natur wird es schon richten


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



> Die wasauchimmer Fische



Hi,
ich denke das sind __ Döbel. Hab von denen auch 3 im Teich.
__ Giebel und __ Karausche sind wesentlich hochrückiger haben eine andere Rückenflosse, __ Schleie und Karpfen fallen direkt aus der Auswahl. Die sehen ja komplett anderst aus. Der erwähnte __ Zander ist ausserhalb jeglicher Diskussion 
Tja, somit hab ich mein Angler-und-Fischteich-Wissen mal "rausgeklugscheisst"


----------



## canis (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Moin

__ Döbel sind das ganz bestimmt nicht, um das zu erkennen muss man nicht mal Experte sein. Bereits eine einfache Google-Abfrage bestätigt dies ohne jeden Zweifel. 

LG
David


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*



> bestätigt dies ohne jeden Zweifel.




...bei mir nicht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hi Frank,

schau mal auf das Foto von der Leiche eines der unbekannten Fische (auf Seite 4). Dann hälst Du sie bestimmt nicht mehr für __ Döbel

MfG Frank


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

..ok. "Die Leiche" bringt etwas Licht ins Dunkle. Ich bin nur nach den Wasserfotos der "Lebenden" gegangen.
Was mir beim genauen betrachten "meine Truppen" noch aufgefallen ist: Sie haben rechts und links am Maul jeweils eine Bartel.


----------



## muschtang (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Geht doch mal Angeln....Kleiner 16. Haken, 50 cm Vorfach, kleine Pose, Schnur und en Stock als Angel.....10€ Fang einen Raus und macht en Foto, danach mit einem "Schon-hakenlöser"(http://www.scoutbox.de/produktinformationen/bilder/angel_hakenloeser.JPG) den Haken entfernen und das Fischlein zurücksetzten.


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

 Es gibt aber auch Schonhaken ohne Widerhaken!


----------



## freitag (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Hallo,

ich vermute auch __ Döbel oder eventuell junge __ Graskarpfen.

Wenn sie Kirschen fressen sind es Döbel !

Viele Grüße

freitag

Teichbesitzer und Angler !


----------



## freitag (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Fische ?*

Sorry,

nach dem Bild auf Seite 4 muss ich mich berichtigen:

wahrscheinlich doch __ Karausche.

Jedenfalls karpfenartiger Fisch.

Viele Grüße

freitag


----------

